

How the $99 Parallella Supercomputer Launched in 18 Months - lclark
http://www.linux.com/news/hardware/servers/785558-99-parallella-supercomputer-has-successful-launch-after-18-months

======
Alupis
They have always called this a "Supercomputer" but I'm not clear on how it
actually is? My understanding is it requires a lot of these in a cluster to
make anything powerful enough to "get stuff done"?

